# Rain's last Photo Shoot. (Image heavy)



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My mom came out on Saturday and we spent a long time taking pictures of us with all of the horses. I am so glad that we did, because we got a great bunch of pictures of Rain's last healthy day. She died Monday afternoon. 

I am so glad that I have horsey people that I can share these pictures with. Rain was such a sweet girl. I hope her little girl in heaven loves her as much as I did. 

This is my mom and Rain. Rain refused to smile because she doesn't know my mom all that well. So my mom tried to make her smile. 

















the rest are of me and Rain. My sweet baby girl. RIP.

The biggest Packers fan ever:









Snuggles 









































Me, Rain and Willow. Rain actually snuck into these ones because she was jealous!

















I hope you enjoy them! She was such a love.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, now you have me crying.
Rain was beautiful & it's easy to see how much you loved each other.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Natisha is a soft hearted one. But I feel that same sadness. Sweet to see you with the two , all heads together.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss. i am happy you were able to get such good pictures together. now you will have great memories of the love you two had for each other  it does show through the pictures ALOT !!!


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

*R.I.P Rain*

*~welshrider1904~*


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, she was beautiful.


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

_Lay down, my friend, and close your sweet eyes…_

_…when next you awake, you’ll look down from blue skies._

_Free from the pain, you will run in full stride,_

_with friends from the past and through fields far and wide._

_With God as your master to take care of you,_

_every day up in heaven, you’ll feel love so true._

_And all of the gifts that you gave me each day,_

_will come back to you as you frolic and play._

_Then some day, my sweet love, I’ll see you once more,_

_as you greet me with nickers as you’ve done before._

_So know that I love you and with me you’ll be,_

_in my heart everyday as I dream of you free._


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

that made me cry! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

